# Kinky Friedman Special Edition Cigar Review - Very good cigar!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Better then the regular line. Good flavor and perfectly made. Over priced from what I saw. Would make a good $6 or $7 smoke for anyone.

Read the full review here: Kinky Friedman Special Edition Cigar Review - Very good cigar!


----------

